# bmw wheels on gto



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

what do you think about putting these wheels in a 68 gto LOL =D

without the bmw logo 









just asking


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It would look nice on a 04-06 GTO....not correct for 68. personally, I like Rallye 1 wheels.. Eric


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Not much. I think aftermarkets are fine, just not those..........JMO


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think they would look sick with a PMD centercap, and of course you will have to lower the car a little bit. I may be the minority here but then again I have a 65 with a bunch of carbon fiber parts- to each his own:cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

luisgt13 said:


> what do you think about putting these wheels in a 68 gto LOL =D
> 
> without the bmw logo
> 
> ...


I'm with Eric, if you don't like Rally 1s, I would go with American Racing wheels.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not compatable with the car, IMO.


----------



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

ppurfield001 said:


> I'm with Eric, if you don't like Rally 1s, I would go with American Racing wheels.


i have cragars ss 15x7 front 15x8 rear i would like to put 17 or 18 wheels or cragars 15x10 in the rear but i dont know if the 15x10 with 295 tires will fit


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They'll fit if you get the right offset. I have a set of 295/50R/15s on Cragars on my `65. We tried them on a buddies `69 GTO and there was tons of room, more then my car.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> It would look nice on a 04-06 GTO....not correct for 68. personally, I like Rallye 1 wheels.. Eric


:agree



geeteeohguy said:


> Not compatable with the car, IMO.


:agree

The BMW lug pattern is 5X120mm (4.72") which is the same for the 04-06 GTO, the classic GTO's are 5X120.65mm (4.75") which would be a sloppy fit and may damage the wheel.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

NO!!
My daughter said I needed black rims for my 70, as my Vette and her Grand Am both have black mags and look good. I said NO, that is not the right look for the car, chrome, aluminum slots or stock, big n littles. Maybe some torque thrust 17's for the resto mod guys, but no black huge offset rims for the original cars, or 22's~~:rofl:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Judging by the picture, would it even fit over the front hub on an early GTO w/o a spacer/adapter/ring or whatever? Or machining out the center?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The whole huge wheel diameter thing has sprung out of the drug -dealer/ghetto/rap pop- culture, and like most other items of bad taste, has been embraced my mainstream America. As our society continues to degrade, baggy clothes, rap music, gold chains, gold teeth, tattoos on girls, etc. become ever more trendy and popular. Why? Because it's easy! The original DUB 20 inchers were called "DUB" due to 20 being a double dime bag--- dope dealer slang. Now they're up to 24 and more, and thery're lifting the cars to accomodate the wheels. Maybe I'm showing my age, but in my opinion, anyting over 16 inches in diameter is tacky on a classic muscle car. It makes them look like a pimpmobile. Period.


----------



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Rukee said:


> They'll fit if you get the right offset. I have a set of 295/50R/15s on Cragars on my `65. We tried them on a buddies `69 GTO and there was tons of room, more then my car.



what is the size and the backspacing of your rear cragars? 15X10?


----------



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> The whole huge wheel diameter thing has sprung out of the drug -dealer/ghetto/rap pop- culture, and like most other items of bad taste, has been embraced my mainstream America. As our society continues to degrade, baggy clothes, rap music, gold chains, gold teeth, tattoos on girls, etc. become ever more trendy and popular. Why? Because it's easy! The original DUB 20 inchers were called "DUB" due to 20 being a double dime bag--- dope dealer slang. Now they're up to 24 and more, and thery're lifting the cars to accomodate the wheels. Maybe I'm showing my age, but in my opinion, anyting over 16 inches in diameter is tacky on a classic muscle car. It makes them look like a pimpmobile. Period.



take it easy, a friend of mine give these wheels very cheap, I am just asking for opinion 


I also think that you are maybe too tradicional, do you see the foose design muscle cars 

they have big wheels with vintage design 

do you think they are ugly cars?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll be in the minority here, but I think these would look pretty good on a lowered classic Goat. :cheers

These wheels have a classy/modern look, they are not all "Bling" like the stupid 20" and up wheels the "ballers" put on their "donks and bubbles", that sh*t is totally ghetto. 

As far as actually fitting the bolt pattern, you could take them to a machine shop and have them recenter the bolt pattern for the correct fit. Be sure to take whatever lug nuts you are using.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Luis, I don't think the BMW rims are ghetto at all. Just not appropriate for a vintage muscle car. The Foose look with the big wheels is not to my taste. But then, I never did approve of chopping up classic cars, either. (i.e: roof cut off of cherry '65 T-Bird that was a family heirloom). Guess I'm old fashioned. I did not mean to imply that the BMW rims were tacky....they're not! But, you wanted opinions, and in my opinion, they'd look better on a 2004-2006 GTO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

luisgt13 said:


> what is the size and the backspacing of your rear cragars? 15X10?


I'm not sure, When I messure it looks more like a 15x8, but it has a 10 stamped into the back of the rim. I think the back spacing is 4 3/4".


----------



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Rukee said:


> I'm not sure, When I messure it looks more like a 15x8, but it has a 10 stamped into the back of the rim. I think the back spacing is 4 3/4".


i have the same rims but they are 8" i will look for a 8 stamped into the back


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

luisgt13 said:


> i have the same rims but they are 8" i will look for a 8 stamped into the back


My friend is making the eccentric rings that put the rims in exact center, eliminating any chance of the uni lugs not being perfectly aligned. Makes her roll sooo much smoother.


----------



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Rukee said:


> I'm not sure, When I messure it looks more like a 15x8, but it has a 10 stamped into the back of the rim. I think the back spacing is 4 3/4".



can you look for another stamp i can see a "15X8" stamp in my rims


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

luisgt13 said:


> can you look for another stamp i can see a "15X8" stamp in my rims


Sure, if it stops raining anyway.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Has it stopped raining yet?

Joking aside, I would really like to hear what the answer was here as far as were those wheels indeed 15X10.


----------

